# S-14.5 Conversion



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Well i want 2 do it.... and since u can use the sock front core its almost affordable.. lol
i think its the coolest thing possible to do 2 a 240sx.. but what do you think?
from a 1-10


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

is cool to do it, but i like the stock headlights better on an S14. i wanted to do it, too, but it didn't look right with the way the back of the S14 is. i give it a 7.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, on a show car, major props, on a beater street car, its a waste, on a race car, its an expensive risk, and on a scale of 1-10 id give it a 6, its expensive, common, but it looks cool.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

5/10. It looks better on an S13.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

my vote is negative 10, s15 fronts should stay on s15s

I'm not even going to touch the "coolest thing ever" comment......


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

DO IT....


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> DO IT....


wooow thats nice!!!
lmao 
how can u say the S-15 should stay on an S-15 when the front end of a 95-96 is as ugly as it is.....
have you seen it.... lol i look at my yellow oval lights every day and trust me... i think its worth the money.....


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

DO IT....


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

woa, hold on. you say a zenki S14 is ugly??? you must be retarded. there not the best looking, but they are still nice as hell. i prefer zenki headlights over S15's, especially on an S14.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Ive just bought myself a 96 Zenki Hi Spec, im changing it to Strawberry face or S14a (Kouki) front and rear lights. Kouki lights are awesome but zenki look too much like bluebird lights


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

omg u like zenki lights over an S-15!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow... well its ur taste so u can like w/e you like 
but jezus............
i mean ... look at them.....
























and then these..( which is in excelent condition unlike mine....)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it depends what its goin on. an S13, yes. an S14, no.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Ive just bought myself a 96 Zenki Hi Spec, im changing it to Strawberry face or S14a (Kouki) front and rear lights. Kouki lights are awesome but zenki look too much like bluebird lights


how much less would it cost to go to kouki??
i like the kouki and S-15 almost equally so if the kouki conversion is cheaper then id go with that... but i mean.. imagine driving and u see a silvia....
lol i mean its not a silvia but... it kinda is 
edit: also when you do a kouki convertion is it just buy a compleat front end like... bumper, fenders, and headlights as if it was a kouki and put it on a zenki.. or does it need 2 be specially fabricated like the fenders in the S-14.5 conversion


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

a kouki conversion would be cheaper. i've thought about doing that. i'll be honest, the S15 conversion was the first thing i wanted to do to my car. there is a person with that conversion that lives near me, so i see it every now and then. at first, i was like "woa an S15, holy jebus!!!" but i started to see it about every day and it wasn't as great as it used to be. if it wasn't so expensive, i'd do it.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

shit well i just want my car to look ACCEPTABLE befor i put in the RB20DET...
I think ima just get a cheapo black paint job that will last a few years..
replace the headlights.. then buy sum RS*R racing springs and sum enkie's..
then convert the front end.. if i still have the car 
lol by then ill be like 20


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

I wouldn't do s-15 lights on an s-14 ever. I love the look of the lights and just dont think the s-15's go with the curves of the 240. not saying the s-15's aren't cool, because i give them mad props for their looks, just saying i would prefer to keep my s14 headlights rather than install s-15's. my vote is a 3.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

yea but wut S-14 are u talkin about?? kouki or zenki b/c the zenki is not even as close as appealing as the other 2. (kouki, S15)


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

I prefer Kouki lights over zenki, but if im gonna upgrade to kouki i maight go s15.
[Hi OCTANE] Have you considered on putting an RB25 or RB26 instead of the RB20? If your gonna put RB20 your probably better off putting in the SR20. Its a lighter engine so it compensates for the slightly less power it makes over the RB20.
I bought my 200sx with a blown SR20DET in it with the plans of putting in an RB26/30, but ive been hearing that this really throws the 200s characteristics around. Having a different engine in it other than an SR20.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> I prefer Kouki lights over zenki, but if im gonna upgrade to kouki i maight go s15.
> [Hi OCTANE] Have you considered on putting an RB25 or RB26 instead of the RB20? If your gonna put RB20 your probably better off putting in the SR20. Its a lighter engine so it compensates for the slightly less power it makes over the RB20.
> I bought my 200sx with a blown SR20DET in it with the plans of putting in an RB26/30, but ive been hearing that this really throws the 200s characteristics around. Having a different engine in it other than an SR20.


lol TRUST me if i had a choice i would have gone with the SR20 all they way... but i mean a skyline engine.. how bad ass... and besides...
it came with the car 
i just need 2 put it in the car...
i ran compression test and everythings A-OK!! lol


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh ok excellent. HKS 2530, gtr injectors front mount and power fc and your set! 
Make sure u post pics when your done!!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Oh ok excellent. HKS 2530, gtr injectors front mount and power fc and your set!
> Make sure u post pics when your done!!


hahaha!!! ok!!!!!
lol as soon as i get a hold of some cash and someone that can really help me out with the swap!!!


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> lol TRUST me if i had a choice i would have gone with the SR20 all they way... but i mean a skyline engine.. how bad ass... and besides...
> it came with the car
> i just need 2 put it in the car...
> i ran compression test and everythings A-OK!! lol


Ok your car has to look good before you put in a motor you already own? Go hang at HIN and sell your 240! Put the motor in NOW!!!

Have fun with the swap, the way you talk on this forum i bet you never put it in.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Ok your car has to look good before you put in a motor you already own? Go hang at HIN and sell your 240! Put the motor in NOW!!!
> 
> Have fun with the swap, the way you talk on this forum i bet you never put it in.


thing is i cant b/c unless i get the money 4 all the parts and it can be done in less than a few days... then w/e id do it.
Besides im not a ricer!! i dont want a body kit and a airplane wing!! i ment by looking good was a paint job... i have more paint off the front bumper than there is on it and the factory color is gross.. plus im using my moms 2005 Altima steelies with hubcaps...............................


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> thing is i cant b/c unless i get the money 4 all the parts and it can be done in less than a few days... then w/e id do it.
> Besides im not a ricer!! i dont want a body kit and a airplane wing!! i ment by looking good was a paint job... i have more paint off the front bumper than there is on it and the factory color is gross.. plus im using my moms 2005 Altima steelies with hubcaps...............................


You think paint work is going to be done in a couple of days? think again


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> You think paint work is going to be done in a couple of days? think again


no man i ment the engine swap.. which i know is gonna take 4 ever.. thats why im nervous about all of it...
but besides the fact.. how long does a full paint job take????


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> no man i ment the engine swap.. which i know is gonna take 4 ever.. thats why im nervous about all of it...
> but besides the fact.. how long does a full paint job take????


About the same amount of time as an engine swap done by a competint shop. I would say a week to a week and a 1/2.


----------

